
Thinking About Suing Uber? Let This Be a Warning - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/26/nyregion/investigation-of-conservationist-conducted-on-ubers-behalf-crossed-the-line-judge-rules.html?ref=technology
======
taxicabjesus
The warning is that Uber has a habit of being nasty. This is the last
paragraph of the link:

> Nonetheless, the judge underscored his disapproval of [Uber's] tactics in
> the case. “The processes of justice before the court require parties to
> conduct themselves in an ethical and responsible manner, and [Uber's]
> conduct here fell far short of that standard,” he wrote.

------
PhantomGremlin
We discussed this one a while ago. Uber needs to be careful, because they
might anger the wrong Federal judge:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jed_S._Rakoff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jed_S._Rakoff)

Not too many judges get their own Wikipedia entry.

